# How much/often do you feed your shrimps ?



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have about 60 adults mixed shrimps (CRS - CBS - RCS - Blue Pearl - Green Babaulti) + a ton of juveniles/shrimplets.
I feed them once a day, but I'm thinking of switching to once every 2 days mainly because snails and Planaria are starting to be annoying...

I was wondering if anybody had a sort of rule of thumb regarding feeding shrimps.
I know the "feed only what they can eat in 2/3hours" but I'm wondering about the frequency of feedings as well...

Thanks!

Nicolas


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It'd really depend on the food size\number of pieces and if they all had a chance to eat their share. It could otherwise be as simple as seeing if it effects breeding habits, because they won't die if it's only a day they don't eat.

I over fed, dropping Hikari "tablets" across the length of the tank and just removed them after a few hours. I fed every 2 to 3 days. It was a pain in the butt to pull the food out, but I didn't want to encourage the ramshorns population either since you can't treat shrimp tanks with copper.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I give them a chunk of commercial food every couple of days and let them eat algae and bio film the rest of the time.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

My amanos ate all my baby plecos, starting to think i'm not feeding them enough.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the answers!

Your amanos ate your pleco fry ???!!! 
I have 2 amanos in my shrimp tank ... thinking about kicking them out now ahah!

Seems to make sense to just leave the food for a few hours then remove it.
I'm gonna do that + feed once every 2 days...

Thanks again!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the answers!

Your amanos ate your pleco fry ???!!! 
I have 2 amanos in my shrimp tank ... thinking about kicking them out now ahah!

Seems to make sense to just leave the food for a few hours then remove it.
I'm gonna do that + feed once every 2 days...

Thanks again!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Amanos are notorious for stealing and dragging food away from them. They won't eat it all, but they'll hog it until they're satisfied which may increase the odds of the whole colony not getting the nutrients they need. As shift bought up, they can always eat biofilm off the substrate\plants.


----------

